# Schwinn Motorbike Tank Restoration



## slowroller1842 (Sep 7, 2009)

I recently purchased a solid but crusty 1939 tank. It has a lot of surface rust, particularly on the inside. I want to hit it with a few applications of naval jelly to take care of the rust without potentially damaging the tank like media blasting might do. My question is, how do I remove the tank door from it's hinges? I'm guessing there's a really thin pin or wire that runs through there? It's probably crusty too. Also, how do I remove the door latch without damaging it? 

Thanks.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry... just noticed this is in the wrong section... my bad.


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 26, 2009)

*more f-in*

SPAMMMM whats up i had a poop load in my emails this morning too whats ups


----------

